# Super six single speed



## joecrosstime (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there. I am obsessive / compulsive.

I just sold off 5 of my newer cannondales and have enough cash to build a super six single speed which I want to use for road racing and crits. I currently have eno-hubs laced to open pros so I need to think about some serious climbing wheels. I am looking to buy a beautiful 08 frameset off ebay or craigslist, depending on what I can find in 54cm that looks cool. If anyone has anything or any tips, I'd be stoked. This will be my 4th year racing but I didn't own a bike prior to that so I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to bikes, but I have been racing mtb and cross single speed in addtion to road, so I do know how to pedal em. Wow, a carbon super six single speed. I can't wait!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Interesting. I would love to hear the details of your build. I, too, toyed with the idea of a carbon framed single. Nearly all singles/fixes are built on Aluminum, steel, or Titanium track frames for durability.


----------

